# Diet plan or improve the one I have



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok so I'm 26 5"5 135.8lbs. I'm wanting to clean bulk upto 145-148lbs.

My supplements are-

1. Avi-pro 93% time release protein

2. Optimum health creatine monohydrate

3. Multi- vitamins

4. Cod liver oil! (asked the missis to get me fish oils and came home with these)

My diet is

Each day I have

8:00 whey shake, 2 weetabix with 200ml semi skimmed milk.

10:00 2 ham sandwiches in seeded whole meal bread & banana

12:00 whole meal pasta and tuna. (probs over 100g)

2:00 2x whole meal pitta bread with chicken tikka filling (home made)

4:00 creatine

4:30 training

5:30 whey shake creatine

6:00 jacket potatoe salad & tuna.

8:00 fruit maybe a banana

10:00 whey shake (before bed)

Thanks


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Training is a 12 week plan by kris gethin. Training advice appreciated aswel thanks


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

BRUF85 said:


> Ok so I'm 26 5"5 135.8lbs. I'm wanting to clean bulk upto 145-148lbs.
> 
> My supplements are-
> 
> ...


Looks ok to me mate just try to increase as you get used to eating more, extra weetabix, extra sandwich etc


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

diet could be better mate.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

its a good diet to 'start' with imo...

mine was alot worse when i was just starting out


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

8:00 whey shake, 2 weetabix with 200ml semi skimmed milk.

10:00 2 ham sandwiches in seeded whole meal bread & banana, CHANGE HAM FOR TUNA OR CHICKEN, HAM DOESN HAVE MUCH PROTEIN.

12:00 whole meal pasta and tuna. (probs over 100g)

2:00 2x whole meal pitta bread with chicken tikka filling (home made)

4:00 creatine

4:30 training

5:30 whey shake creatine

6:00 jacket potatoe salad & tuna.

8:00 fruit maybe a banana, SOME SORT OF PROTIEN HERE WITH A COMPLEX CARB

10:00 whey shake (before bed)


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 8:00 whey shake, 2 weetabix with 200ml semi skimmed milk.
> 
> 10:00 2 ham sandwiches in seeded whole meal bread & banana, CHANGE HAM FOR TUNA OR CHICKEN, HAM DOESN HAVE MUCH PROTEIN.
> 
> ...


good advice ts23!


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

What would you change in it ts23 if not the lot!! I'm new to this. That was just what I put together while experimenting to see what I could eat. Thanks


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks ts23 I'm on my iPhone so was writing that as you posted mate


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

BRUF85 said:


> What would you change in it ts23 if not the lot!! I'm new to this. That was just what I put together while experimenting to see what I could eat. Thanks


not much to change mate, as above in capitals, your on the right the track mate, good luck.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks I'll change them from tomorrow. Complex carb? Iv read about it but can't remember


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks mikemull & tprice


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Please don't feel like you have to eat every 2 hours mate, I'm sure one day that will become impossible for you to do due to other commitments. As long as you get it in you that's all that matters in my opinion.

Also, I'd change your breakfast to 100g Oats, 500ml Milk and either microwave it or blend it then down the bugger in 5 secs. Decent macro's and will help with your weight gain.

Take my advice with a pinch of salt if you wish, still new to this myself, just speaking from what I've read and been told and passing it on to you.

Good luck mate.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks riddar appreciate the advice. Do you mean drink the oats? Iv tried the oats but think Make them too thick and that's what put me off them and onto the weetabix.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

BRUF85 said:


> Thanks riddar appreciate the advice. Do you mean drink the oats? Iv tried the oats but think Make them too thick and that's what put me off them and onto the weetabix.


No problem mate, its why we are all here after all.

I used to add 500ml of milk and 100g of oats and bang it in the microwave for 4 minutes. Came out like perfect porridge should do, but took forever to eat because its so thick. Now, I have changed it a bit.

I have "borrowed :whistling:" the mother-in-laws blender, I add 100g of oats, 300ml of milk, 500ml of low fat natural yoghurt (check the yoghurt out, 25g protein and 300ish cals) and blend it all up for 2 minutes. Poor it into a shaker, bang it in the fridge and within 15 minutes its nice and cold. The yoghurt in my opinion does taste a bit sh1tty, so I'm gonna purchase some Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Whey (banana flavoured) to make it a bit more tasty, which also again increases the calories and protein intake.

799 Calories, 106 Carbs, 21 Fats, 48 Proteins. When adding the Whey it works out at 919 Calories, 110 Carbs, 22 Fats, 72 Proteins. Throw in a Banana after the shake and your looking at 1000+ calories with a decent amount of protein. Some people say you can have too much protein at once and your body p1sses it out, apparently its not been proven or something along those lines anyway.

Hope this helps, I have 2 of these shakes a day and managed to get my diet to roughly 4500 cals, 536 carbs, 129 fats and 301 protein. I'm 6ft 3 so obviously need to consume more than you, but home-made shakes can be a real lifesaver if you actually wish to relax and not think about food all day hehe.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks riddar that sounds great I'll definitely have to try that.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

try this homemade weight gain shake at 8pm

Banana weight gain shake

400ml Full fat milk

Ultra fine oats the amount you want

1 Large Banana (frozen)

40g scoop of whey protein choc flav

1tbs peanut butter


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks 1010ad I'll give it a try.


----------

